# Doodles are poodles? (mostly)



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

Saw this and though of you all:








Labradoodle study reveals dogs are actually mostly poodle


Study of Australian labradoodle DNA suggests more poodles have been introduced over years




www.theguardian.com




Interesting...


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

This article was actually sent to me by a friend of mine today! It makes some sense, especially the particular mix they're talking about, the Australian Labradoodle, as the F1 Lab x Poodle cross sometimes doesn't have the "doodle" look and instead looks more like a terrier. So by crossing poodle/IWS/another curly breed, they manage to get that coat they want. They have to keep reintroducing poodle to maintain the tight curls doodle people want in their dogs.


----------

